# I a estudi de fred no en passàvem gota…



## labhaoise

El problema final de la setmana, ho juro…
Es d’una oració en la mateixa novel.la (Petra de tartera) i la noia parla dels dies de estudiar. No entenc _passàvem gota _– algú pot ajudar-me?
Moltes mercès com sempre
Abraços
L


----------



## Agró

labhaoise said:


> El problema final de la setmana, ho juro…
> Es d’una oració en la mateixa novel.la (Petra de tartera) i la noia parla dels dies de estudiar. No entenc _passàvem gota _– algú pot ajudar-me?
> Moltes mercès com sempre
> Abraços
> L


Significa que no passaven res de fred, que no tenien fred a estudi (a escola).


----------



## betulina

Agró said:


> Significa que no passaven res gens de fred, que no tenien fred a estudi (a escola).



Totalment d'acord! Només una petita correcció, Agró. Precisament _gota_ amb aquest significat vol dir _gens_, no _res_.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, la idea és "not a bit", "not even a little drop of cold, if cold were something liquid".


----------



## Agró

betulina said:


> Totalment d'acord! Només una petita correcció, Agró. Precisament _gota_ amb aquest significat vol dir _gens_, no _res_.


Ostres! Quina ficada de pota (si em permeteu)!


----------



## Heiwajin

labhaoise said:


> El problema final de la setmana, ho juro…
> Es d’una oració en la mateixa novel.la (*Pedra* de tartera) i la noia parla dels dies de estudiar. No entenc _passàvem gota _– algú pot ajudar-me?
> Moltes mercès com sempre
> Abraços
> L


 
Tan sols una petita observació Labhaoise, i que consti que és sense ànim de ser torracollons i que no té res a veure amb la consulta, el títol de la novel·la és Pedra de tartera. Suposo que deu ser un error tipogràfic però t'ho comento perquè ho repeteixes a totes les entrades amb dubtes sobre la novel·la en qüestió.


----------



## gvergara

Suposo que correspon a l'expressió castellana (o xilena) _ni (una) gota/ pizca de_... Se la podria emprar en l'oració

No tiene ni pizca de paciencia.
No té gota de paciència?

Gràcies per endavant, 
Gonçal


----------



## toninoms

A la Ribagorça tenim una expressió molt semblant; podem dir:

No en passàvem got...
No en passàvem molla...
No en passàvem pas...

i el llibre Pedra de Tartera parlà d'una noia Pallaresa (crec recordar?)


----------

